# travel to UK while waiting for a visa? & timing



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi All,

If the new financial requirements go into effect, we may very well be applying for a Visa at the end of March. The issue is that April is my Father in Law's 80th birthday, so we were going to go visit. Is it possible to visit while waiting for a visa, or would I be sending in my passport at that point, or do they just prohibit travel while waiting.

I was also wondering if any of you know how far out you can apply for. If we move to the UK we are looking at a September moving date, would that be possible with a March application.

While I'm asking questions, one about schools. Our daughter is going to turn 2 in March, do you know what year children start in state schools (I would think 3, 4, or 5), I can't seem to find that info.

Maggie


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mehemlynn said:


> If the new financial requirements go into effect, we may very well be applying for a Visa at the end of March. The issue is that April is my Father in Law's 80th birthday, so we were going to go visit. Is it possible to visit while waiting for a visa, or would I be sending in my passport at that point, or do they just prohibit travel while waiting.


You will be without your visa while they consider your application. Nobody knows what the processting time will be then, but currently it's only taking 4 days to decide on an application.



> I was also wondering if any of you know how far out you can apply for. If we move to the UK we are looking at a September moving date, would that be possible with a March application.


3 months maximum, so if you apply at the end of March, if successful you visa will be dated from the end of June. If you are already married, then your visa will be valid for 27 months, and you need to be in UK for 2 years before you can apply for indefinite leave to remain (ILR). If you wait until September to leave for UK, you will be cutting rather fine to squeeze in 2 years before the visa expires at the end of Sept 2014.



> While I'm asking questions, one about schools. Our daughter is going to turn 2 in March, do you know what year children start in state schools (I would think 3, 4, or 5), I can't seem to find that info.


Your child will start full-time schooling in September following her 4th birthday, so in September 2014 and you will be applying for a school place sometime in the autumn of 2013 (closing date varies depending on where you live). That's for Reception class, which isn't compulsory but practically all children join then. Before that, she can attend Nursery class from age 3, and every child has statutory right to up to 15 hours a week of nursery education at age 3. Until then you can take her along to playgroup or mothers and toddlers club, which are more informal and staffed by volunteers (often fellow mums).


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks Joppa, for a quick reply as always. 

It looks like we are going to have to move up our plans, if we are doing this. As long as I can be at my job through July, I won't be leaving anyone in a lurch, I also may be able to do my work from the UK for a month or two at that point.

I guess it is time to apply for his birth certificate and get our paperwork in order.

Maggie


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

mehemlynn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If the new financial requirements go into effect, we may very well be applying for a Visa at the end of March. The issue is that April is my Father in Law's 80th birthday, so we were going to go visit. Is it possible to visit while waiting for a visa, or would I be sending in my passport at that point, or do they just prohibit travel while waiting.
> 
> ...


You have to send your passport in with your application as that is where the visa is attached so, no you couldn't travel outside the country while your visa is being processed.

Also, you can only ask for the visa to be post dated by 3 months. 

In England, kids start school at 5.

Education and learning : Directgov


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks so much for the quick reply. That's what I thought about travel. We'd better get ourselves organized.

Maggie


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

nyclon said:


> In England, kids start school at 5.
> 
> Education and learning : Directgov


But 99% of children start optionally at age 4 in Reception class. Reception forms part of Early Years Foundation Stage and is considerd as the start of formal school education.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Joppa said:


> But 99% of children start optionally at age 4 in Reception class. Reception forms part of Early Years Foundation Stage and is considerd as the start of formal school education.


But school is only compulsory from age 5. Just something the OP should be aware of.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

nyclon said:


> But school is only compulsory from age 5. Just something the OP should be aware of.


But not starting at age 4 with Reception means the OP's child will be disadvantaged when starting Year 1, esp with regard to writing and numeracy which they already start in Reception. I know, having taught that age group. Not a major concern, certainly, but something worth knowing about if they don't want to be out of step with other children. Indeed the majority of children go to the nursery, usually attached to the school, from age 3. Not compulsory as such, but there are sound educational reasons, such as continuity.

Another raeson why the OP's child should start in Reception. If it's a good school, Reception class(es) will be full (oversubscribed), and when they try to send their child in Year 1, there will be no place as the entire Reception class move up to Year 1.


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

Joppa said:


> But not starting at age 4 with Reception means the OP's child will be disadvantaged when starting Year 1, esp with regard to writing and numeracy which they already start in Reception. I know, having taught that age group. Not a major concern, certainly, but something worth knowing about if they don't want to be out of step with other children. Indeed the majority of children go to the nursery, usually attached to the school, from age 3. Not compulsory as such, but there are sound educational reasons, such as continuity.
> 
> Another raeson why the OP's child should start in Reception. If it's a good school, Reception class(es) will be full (oversubscribed), and when they try to send their child in Year 1, there will be no place as the entire Reception class move up to Year 1.


Thanks Joppa, I was looking for the information you gave (the earliest my little girl could go to a school (so it sounds like 3 years old is probably a good bet). Is there also this competition to get into the Welsh language schools? Our plan would be for her to be in one. Thanks so much.

Maggie


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't know too much about Welsh-medium school. Are you thinking of living in Wales? I hear Welsh-medium schools are getting very popular among parents there, even in areas that aren't strongly Welsh-speaking, such as Cardiff.


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

Joppa said:


> I don't know too much about Welsh-medium school. Are you thinking of living in Wales? I hear Welsh-medium schools are getting very popular among parents there, even in areas that aren't strongly Welsh-speaking, such as Cardiff.


Hi Joppa,

We have a house in Cardiff and my In-laws are in Ammanford, I'm the only one in the family who isn't a Welsh speaker (my daughter is a Welsh speaker - as much as English at this point) and I'm getting better. The challenge might be that to get a job in my field, I'll probably have to work in London.

Maggie


----------

